# Tug reviews need some work



## JACKC (Jan 31, 2006)

Just checked on four of my owned resorts and noticed:
1) The Pines at Island Park (I reviewed it in 2004) is not listed
2) Streamside at Birch review is incomplete. Contains RCI affiliation but no mention that it is a 5* Marriott and also affiliated with II.
3) Can't access the 8 reviews for Westwood at Split Rock
4) No mention that Foxrun at Lake Lure is also II affiliated.

If I found 4 out of 4, there are likely more. Hope the Reviews volunteers are on the job making improvements.

Efforts of tug volunteers are always appreciated!

Jack


----------



## KristinB (Jan 31, 2006)

The best way to get these items corrected is to notify the area rep responsible for each resort of what needs to be corrected.  Please understand that this is an entirely new database, so it's going to take a little while to catch all these items.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## funtime (Feb 3, 2006)

*Eagle Point also needs an update*

I would hope that those resposible for each section would be checking here as well so that we can have one central area to point out room for improvements.  Eagle Point in Vail had several reviews and now it does not even have a link.  Like to see that changed.  Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 3, 2006)

funtime said:
			
		

> I would hope that those resposible for each section would be checking here as well so that we can have one central area to point out room for improvements.  Eagle Point in Vail had several reviews and now it does not even have a link.  Like to see that changed.  Thanks.



This is one of the very rare occasions where I would say to double post if you don't wish to e-mail the regional rep.  Post the problem here AND on the relevant regional board.  Please remember that everybody involved in the transfer of data between the boards is a volunteer and outside events may limit the time they are able to spend on here.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 3, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> This is one of the very rare occasions where I would say to double post if you don't wish to e-mail the regional rep.  Post the problem here AND on the relevant regional board.


Please *do not* double post.

You can post here if you wish. However, the best way to get an error corrected is to notify the area rep.

Please follow Kristin's advice and notify the rep for the specific area of the reviews. You can click on a link to send a message to the rep while in any section of the reviews.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 3, 2006)

The *only* reason I suggested double posting in this specific situation is to try to get the information to the relevant person as quickly as possible.  There are real problems with some areas of the database and if they are not addressed quickly it is likely to affect the credibility of the entire database.  
In my opinion, too many people have put too much effort into creating the new database to allow that to happen.  I know I have literally put hundreds of hours into it.


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 19, 2006)

I have to second the advice offered to email the area rep directly, for several reasons...

As a new area rep I don't automatically recognize the names of every resort included in my area, even though I've spent hours moving and updating the files.  Also, since my TUG time is more limited now this is the first time since this thread was started that I've been to this forum, but I check email daily.  If I need to address something, receiving an email is the most efficient way of it getting to my attention.


----------

